# BD vs DVD re:bass



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello,

I have a question...This is regarding the comparison between BD movies and DVD movies. When I watch BD movies the sound is great especially the bass. When I watch DVD movies the bass is just not there and I find myself having to adjust the gain on my sub. Why is this? Do any of you experience the same problem? Does it have to do with the BD movies having HD audio?


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

It's possible it has to do with the HD audio but depending on how significant the change, it's unlikely.

Back in the pre-BD days there was plenty of bass to go around being read from DVD.

One of the biggest and most uner-rated impacts on sound is how it's recorded on the media itself. It can make awesome systems sound like and systems sound decent.

Are these different players? If the source devices are different - it's likely a matter of calibrating for your sources. The DVD player may just require a bump in the bass to get it where you like it. 

If it's the same BD player just playing a DVD...

I'd try and find a major DVD release that is known to produce good bass. A sort of bass-line in LFE quality if you will. Any mainstream action movie like (for example) Live Free or Die Hard. It's a major release DVD with great bass, especially during the scene where the car crashes into the helicopter.

The difference sholdn't be that significant. Maybe the player just favors BD to DVD, if you tried a different DVD player it might give you very different results. 

But to answer your original quesion, no, IMHO I Don't think there should be a huge difference in the bass between DVD and BD.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Correct me if I am wrong but is the uncompressed audio on BluRay not going to have better dynamics and a wider frequency range? DVD tends to roll off at 20Hz where BluRay has lows that go well into the single digits. If your sub can reproduce those frequencies it would be very noticeable.


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm going to play with the settings on the BD player see if I can't identify the problem. Tested out Gladiator on DVD last night it seems to have the potential for great bass, I know it is there. Now WOTW is a different story...Wow it has a ton of bass.


----------

